# I'm embarrassed - Dumb question



## tahoeJoe (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been on TUG for several years, I am a member (although that doesn't show on left hand column info - another question), I have close to 300 posts and I own several timeshares as a result of TUG membership and participation. 

Therefore, I am embarrassed to ask this question but what the heck. Where on this site is the "sightings board" I have heard about? I don't see it in the exchange board. Any help?

-TJ


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Sightings is one of the Private Forums.  You're not able to see it because you are registered as a Guest.  You need to be registered as a Member before you'll be able to access it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 1, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> I have been on TUG for several years, I am a member (although that doesn't show on left hand column info - another question), I have close to 300 posts and I own several timeshares as a result of TUG membership and participation.
> 
> Therefore, I am embarrassed to ask this question but what the heck. Where on this site is the "sightings board" I have heard about? I don't see it in the exchange board. Any help?
> 
> -TJ



You have to log in as a member and not as a guest.  If you are a member and cannot see the Sightings forum, there is something you need to do to show as Member and not Guest.  I don't know how you can do it.  Sightings/ Distressed are visible to Members and it's down by TUG Lounge.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Check the Troubleshooting sticky in this forum.  There is information there that will assist you.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you have a paid membership?

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in, 

The member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------



## tahoeJoe (Nov 1, 2010)

*May be dumb, but a quick learner!*



DeniseM said:


> Do you have a paid membership?



Thanks for all the quick responses. 

Yes, I have a paid membership. I found my code and entered it into my BBS profile. I did not know TUG and the BBS were different entities. Anyway, it now shows I am a member and I can now see the sightings board when I log in. 

Thanks again! 

-TJ


----------



## kalua (Nov 2, 2010)

*instructions*



DeniseM said:


> Do you have a paid membership?
> 
> When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.
> 
> ...



these are the easiest instruction's Ive seen  " Thank's "


----------

